
Ask HN: Best and worst UI's you've seen? - cdvonstinkpot
The worst I&#x27;ve seen, or tried to use is my city&#x27;s public transportation bus app here:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;centro.org&#x2F;service_schedules&#x2F;mobile-app<p>Best would be ProxmoxVE&#x27;s, here:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;pve.proxmox.com&#x2F;wiki&#x2F;Main_Page
======
BjoernKW
My current choice for worst UI / UX also is from a public transportation app,
to be specific the latest version of the public transportation app the Rhine-
Ruhr area (a metropolitan area roughly the size of Greater London in terms of
inhabitants. One would think they had at least some sort of quality assurance
for a product targeting such a large number of customers but it seems they
don't ...): [https://itunes.apple.com/de/app/vrr-app-
fahrplanauskunft/id4...](https://itunes.apple.com/de/app/vrr-app-
fahrplanauskunft/id423533479?mt=8)

The new UI / UX is glossy, somewhat unique, seemingly modern and ...
completely useless. You can't even perform the most basic tasks anymore like
finding a route from A to B.

In terms of best UIs the previous version of Headspace (both on mobile and the
web) was fantastic. The latest version is still good though not quite as good
in my opinion.

Trello has a great UI, too. It's simple and easy to grasp with no unnecessary
frills.

------
ng-user
Personally, I don't like flushing toilets around the world because there are a
million ways to do it. I'm surprised something like that did not get
standardized internationally or nationally or even across a brand. I
understand it's cutting water costs in a lot of places by having a lite flow +
regular with the dual press but it's wildly inconsistent. I've pulled the
lever, pushed a button, pushed a half button, pulled a string hanging from the
ceiling.. is this just something that we mutually agree is fucked? Or is it
just me?

Shit could be improved.

~~~
AznHisoka
In some parts of China, you need to throw a bucket of water into the bowl to
get it to flush down.

------
atsaloli
My favorite web UIs are Joyent's mgmt console and the GitLab UI. I find them
both clean and intuitive to use - although as GitLab has been adding features
sometimes I end up looking for something - but once I find it it's very easy
to use and it is obvious what the next step is with the big fat green button.
I love the big fat button!

[Disclaimer: I am now a GitLab trainer and reseller too.]

~~~
BjoernKW
While GitLab's UI isn't particularly bad I don't think it's terribly good
either. I keep ending up searching for specific options like pipelines or
adding web hooks.

Granted, it's a both complicated and complex product but GitLab could still
use some improvements in making the UI more intuitive.

~~~
pedroms
What kind of pipeline information do you usually look for? The pipelines list
is available from the project main navigation.

About web hooks, we've recently changed things a bit and consolidated some of
the project settings. You can find those in Settings > Integrations.

------
AznHisoka
The new Linkedin is probably one of the worst UI's I've seen.

~~~
HenryTheHorse
LinkedIn was always a recruiting/contacts database disguised as a social
platform. So while their UI was never great, the new UI is particularly
horrendous (and surprisingly, its performance seems pretty poor too.)

~~~
sotojuan
Funny that they hired the creator of Ember to work on the new version. Not
even him could make it faster?

------
apahwa
the HBO go mobile app has always been pretty horrible. Even the new one has
some pretty obvious bugs. it's like they didn't bother testing it at all.

I thought the Yahoo screen app was one of the more beautiful and intuitive
apps. It was really pleasant to use, just has very little content so I rarely
used it.

